# What clippers to buy for hot spots?



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

I read the thread on dog clippers but I have one specific question and didn't find the answer there: I need to buy an electric clipper so that I can shave hot spots my GS gets in the summer. I looked on the PetSmart catalog, but there is so much choice, I have no clue what to get. Any advice? I wouldn't use it for anything else.

And, I would also like to purchase a dryer so that I can blow dry him after he swims, which should help a lot with the hot spots and dermatitis issues he is prone too with warmer weather and swimming. Here too I could use some advice. I don't want to spend a fortune, so I hope some of you could advise a good quality product that's not $300.

Thanks ahead!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For light clipping, I just bought a set from walmart, oster or wahl I can't remember. It was in the pet section and only 20 or $25. It works great. I've used it on two dogs for hot spots (my dads dog is short coated, think lab) and one of my moms german shepherds. None of mine had hot spots, but I've also used it on one who got into a fight and had minor wounds, but needed clipping around the wound to really keep it properly clean.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never shaved hotspots and you don't really need to unless your dog really has a problem with them or they start to get out of hand. Rarely, I have taken a scissors to the fur around them. Most of them respond to just soap, water, and drying.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

*What clippers to buy for hot spots, and what dryer?*

I'm surprised at your comment, Elaine, as both the breeder and the vet said it's good to shave a little when there is a hot spot in order for the spot to air and dry. I think it's true as Malik has had spots where the hair gets stuck to it and it becomes nasty. 

I'd consider not doing it, but as far as the dryer, I still seek advice, thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The vet always says to shave. The truth is that it's usually not necessary and then you are stuck with this shaved spot. If you really want to, you can of course.

I can't help you with the dryer. My dogs dry off so fast post swimming that they are already dry by the time I get home.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Shaving the hot spot will make it heal faster.

I would avoid the cheapo Walmart clippers, they tend to work for one or two times (if that) and then jam up and become useless. Of course, as a professional groomer, I have to buy the best clippers I can find, and that is Andis. They aren't cheap, but should last you forever. The single speed AG model should work fine for your needs. For shaving hot spots, the #10 blade that comes with it will work fine, although your vet would probably use a #40, which is a surgical clip leaving almost no hair. Keep in mind that the gunk around the hot spot will tend to clog up the blade, so you'll need a toothbrush and a can of Kool-Lube to clean the gunk out.

As far as the dryer, the little orange Metro dryers work great. Get the most powerful one you can afford, and you'll never regret it. Not only does it work great for drying a wet dog, but you can use it on a dry dog to blast out dead and shedding hair, dandruff and debris. A powerful force dryer will reduce your brushing time by 50 - 90%.

Petedge.com has the best prices and selection on all this stuff.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I think if you put a little effort into drying it out and not letting it get goopy you should be fine with out shaving them. I would hate to shave a dog all spotty if it didn't need to be. 

If I find a hot spot that got all crusted in the hair I will give a bath or just a partial bath and use the warm water to loosen and wash away the crusties. Then I dry the area with a dryer either the one at the groomers or my reverse shop vac or a cool hair dryer. The only difference is the amount of time it takes to dry the area. I like the powerful blowers at the groomers because it will loosen more of the crusties and you can really see the spot as the hair parts. Take a flea comb or other really fine tooth comb and get any loose debris away. Once the spot and surrounding area is fully dry sprinkle gold bond powder onto the spot. Only do this if you have dried the area well you do not want the powder to cake on. The hotspots I have done this to have stayed dry and healed well. I don't think I have ever had to do anything further I just keep an eye on them and make sure they are not oozing or getting moist.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

This forum rocks! I have a better idea of what to do and buy! And the hot spot opinions make me think, I guess I can always shave, or not, it doesn't have to be black or white, right?
Thanks for all the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Shaving the hot spot will make it heal faster.
> 
> I would avoid the cheapo Walmart clippers, they tend to work for one or two times (if that) and then jam up and become useless.


They aren't cheapo, they are name brand and the above hasn't been my experience at all. the clippers work great, just like they did about 3 years ago when I bought them. Obviously invest in quality clippers if you need to groom a dog regularly, but if you're just shaving a few things here and there, no sense spending a ton of $$ if the less expensive ones do the job.


----------

